
Show HN: Library of API collections for Postman - levonterteryan
https://postmancollections.com
======
AngeloAnolin
Good collection, as well as links to the documentation available for each API.

Side note: Why all the bash and hate for Postman here? Why not write an
article and express your concern(s) there and submit it here in HN. Or better
yet, connect with the team[1] at Postman and throw your ideas on making it
better.

[1] [https://www.getpostman.com/team](https://www.getpostman.com/team)

~~~
kuceram
Good point!

However this looks as a duplicate to official api network
[https://www.getpostman.com/api-network/](https://www.getpostman.com/api-
network/) to me (as mentioned below). On the other hand, I like that you can
share your collections, rate them and have a discussion. But what if Postman
team decides for the same? :-)

------
cupofjoakim
I'd love something similar for Paw or Insomnia. Not really enjoying postman
like I used to.

~~~
levonterteryan
Thanks for the feedback, we'll consider building something separate for those
tools. Are there many users for them?

~~~
evv
Not sure about Paw, but insomnia is quite transparent. Seems to have over 30k
weekly active users:
[https://insomnia.rest/transparency/](https://insomnia.rest/transparency/)

~~~
levonterteryan
hm.. not bad :)

------
owaislone
Postman is a monster. It's a pain to use. Classic example of feature overload.
Also, they don't have an automatic release channel on Linux. It keeps bugging
you to update to latest release and then sends you to page to download a
tarball which you have to extract and replace existing install with. Just
provide a snap package already.

I was using Insomnia quite happily until it became really resource hungry and
CPU started to spike because of it. May be I should give it another try.

~~~
owaislone
On second thought, the features are probably not overloaded but the UI is very
cluttered which makes it appear so.

~~~
levonterteryan
is the UI for Linux same as on Mac or Windows apps?

------
swinto
How is this better than the original Postman Collections section on their
website? They also did the launch recently.

~~~
levonterteryan
The difference is that we allow user contributions that's why our library is a
bigger one. We do list those collections that are listed on Postman's official
web-site, which are submitted by the API providers themselvves. So that makes
our list more complete. Also we have comments and replies on each API page for
users to discuss and help each other in solving technical difficulties.

~~~
swinto
How would the quality of crowd sourced collections be enforced?

~~~
levonterteryan
I guess the user upvoting system that we implemented similar to Product Hunt
or Hacker News would help to keep the quality of the collections high enough.
By the way we have built this web-site without code based on a Product Hunt
Clone template from here [https://zeroqode.com](https://zeroqode.com) :)

------
levonterteryan
By the way, the web-sites of users who contribute their Postman API
collections will be visible on the API collection page and will get
significant traction :)

~~~
raisnawaz
Great

~~~
levonterteryan
:)

